# Windows Powershel maximale Befehlslänge?



## Dolphon (2. September 2011)

Hallo,

weiß einer wie lange die Befehle (Anzahl der Zeichen) in der Windows Powershell sein dürfen.
Die normale Windows Konsole kann je nach Betriebssystem zwischen 2000 und 8000 Zeichen.

Die Cbash kann 32000 Zeichen.

Gruß

Dolphon


----------

